# Lower Laguna



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

With a tunnel and a decent tide!


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

Derek Radtke said:


> Anyone in here run their skiff down around yarbourgh or the Meadows? Just wondering how one would get into these areas? Thanks for the help!


Actually Derek if you are going to wade fish either the Meadows or Yarbourgh then you run the deep water up to the flat and wade the edges of the guts. If you can hit a falling tide the fish will be congregating in those guts in Yarborough and just off the drop at the Meadows. 
If you are wanting to go up shallow on Yarborough then a tunnel and a good tide is essential. Look on google and find the guts. There is a series of guts in Yarborough that run more or less parallel to the ICW. Note this is a very popular area and if you are wanting to fish it get there early as in before dawn. Tight lines!


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> With a tunnel and a decent tide!


And with caution. Have spent the night on a fluke drop in water. Certain little J-hook of a sand bar.


----------

